# post a dog pic!



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)




----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Here's a pic of Maxx De Mann taken shortly after the Pikes Peak derby 7/22. He placed third two days before his first birthday.

William W


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## MardiGras (Feb 9, 2004)




----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)




----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

labinitup said:


> Here's a pic of Maxx De Mann taken shortly after the Pikes Peak derby 7/22. He placed third two days before his first birthday.
> 
> William W


A very nice young dog to boot!  But didn't I tell you to put him in my truck????? :wink: 

Congrats,

FOM


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

FOM said:


> labinitup said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a pic of Maxx De Mann taken shortly after the Pikes Peak derby 7/22. He placed third two days before his first birthday.
> ...


Oh, I forgot too....  That sage-brush was "different" experience for him! 
He does prefer women over men though.

William W


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)




----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

ohmygawd Bob! We have talked about the similarities of our "HotDogs", but look at the pics! Same ole orange collar, (cuz we need a handle) and the same beautiful face! What is Otters pedigree?


----------



## 5labs (Oct 28, 2005)

Shot with KODAK C340 ZOOM DIGITAL CAMERA at 2007-07-26


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

http://i69.photobucket.com/albums/i74/toberny/DSC02289-2.jpg


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

Truenorth Shady Sadie at 8 weeks -- herons beware


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)




----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

2tall said:


> ohmygawd Bob! We have talked about the similarities of our "HotDogs", but look at the pics! Same ole orange collar, (cuz we need a handle) and the same beautiful face! What is Otters pedigree?


 Nice eyes too. I like this nutcase!


----------



## Troopers Mom (Nov 19, 2005)

Couldn't help noticing the lack of Golden pics on this thread.












Arleen


----------



## ramblinmaxx (Nov 17, 2004)

*Three Brothers with Derby Points this year.*

*"Willie"* *Ramblin Maxx Any Given Sunday*



*"Dallas"* *Ram's RMR Texas Connection*



*"Maxx"* *Maxx De Mann*


----------



## LabLady101 (Mar 17, 2006)

Bel Air Blue Chip of Kinderwood aka "Blue"


















Daisy and her KISS Impression


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

the picture i wanted to post just made me sad, so just look at my avatar. thats how i want to remember him...


/Paul


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Keep your eyes open fer this lil' Roux gal :wink:


----------



## Swampcollie (Jan 16, 2003)

Maybe just a "little" more gold. :wink:


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

I gotta say.Looking at everybodys' dog pictures is my favorite thing on RTF.I don't think I've seen one yet that didn't make me smile.


----------



## LuvMyLab (Dec 4, 2006)

*My Suzy*

My Suzy


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Pike of Castlebay at Empire RC Open Apr/07
I think this shot is my best and most favorite FT picture.
He looks like he owns the Field Trial. 










This is one of my best shots while hunting solo one morning last year.
My guy Blue.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Great pics!

Lightning Lily To Go









Y'all have seen this before...


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

HRCH Calypso Seven Bales High JH

Chubby Mac daughter




























Gooser


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

Nice pics,

How do you post a picture?


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

What are you looking at?


----------



## jlboykin (Aug 16, 2006)

These are from last season. I haven't had a chance to take any new ones lately. Try not to be overwhelmed by the beautiful scenery.


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Moneybird's Black Magic Marker - Raven (Esprit's Power Play x Trumarc's Lean Cuisine)
Just after running water marks at Sioux Valley RC










And Raven with the goofy guy that pays for her food.


----------



## Donna Kerr (May 19, 2003)

My Trooper dog....








These are MY geese!!!








I loooove pheasents.....








And ready to go...


----------



## Margo Ellis (Jan 19, 2003)

Joe
Is that second picture you posted Chilly Dawg?


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

This is my meatbitch, Tou. Posing with some of the birds I harvested 
one morning in Alabama with my crack-barrel singleshot Stevens 20 ga. :wink:


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)




----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)




----------



## Paul Kartes (Jun 29, 2006)

Here is a Toller "Pippin" at a Tower Shoot in WI.










Here is my Flat-Coat "Neka" and a Toller "Jonas" during a duck hunt in cemtral KY last year.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Donna, your top "Trooper" pic looks like the Dec/Jan 07 cover of Retriever Journal :lol: :lol: I happened to have it lieing on my desk when I saw your photo.


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

Mr Booty said:


> This is my meatbitch, Tou. Posing with some of the birds I harvested
> one morning in Alabama with my crack-barrel singleshot Stevens 20 ga. :wink:


Okay Mr. Booty, since no one else is asking:

You left the duck-hunting mecca of the south to shoot birds in AL, because:
a) There's obviously no limit in AL.
b) Their birds sit still enough you can improve your aim with a bench rest.
c) Ducks in AL are dumb enough to decoy to wide-open, waterless, mowed shooting ranges.
d) There's one of every species in AL.
e) All of the above.

Where do I book a hunt?!?! :lol: 

Mark


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Rooster!








While we are on the subject of Rooster








Luke 2 years and Emmy








Tory
















Ryan and Andi








These guys should be dead!








Andi(For those who remember, this is Tiny Tina's sister)








Alright, I'm done


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Chris Atkinson said:


>


 What an awesome shot!


----------



## Steve B. (Jul 20, 2004)

*Thunder Myst Wyld Goose Chase aka "Goose"
*


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

2-Dogs said:


> Okay Mr. Booty, since no one else is asking:
> 
> You left the duck-hunting mecca of the south to shoot birds in AL, because:
> a) There's obviously no limit in AL.
> ...


 :lol: 

The photo was taken in the afternoon, ducks were shot in the morning at a commercial deer hunting operation. The owner of the deer lodge had recently put in a 180 acres bass/bream lake on the place. While out deer hunting one afternoon I noticed a bunch of ducks feeding on the shalloe north end where earlier in the year we shot doves over top sewn wheat. The wheat grew and with the winter rains flooded the north end of the lake. Several of us put up a makeshift blind and hunted them the next morning.
Notice the concrete shooting tables behind the wooden one. Those concrete tables have zero movement and are used for shooting out to 1,200 yards! 
You just haven't shot a rifle until you are shooting at targets over 1,000 yards.
Just a bunch of ******** and **** arses having fun. Hunt ducks in the morning, hunt deer in the afternoon and shoot long range targets during the middle of the day. 8)


----------



## Steve B. (Jul 20, 2004)

My buddies dog "Colby" during a flooded timber hunt in January, 2007.


----------



## Centerfield Retrievers (Jan 28, 2007)

Happiness is a new puppy!


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

This picture was taken the same day I met Ken Guthrie in person on Main Street in Stuttgart! A couple years ago, I was honored with an invite to judge the big duck calling contest (Bernie Boyle won it his third time that year).

The Stuttgart chamber sends all the judges on a hunt in the morning. We wound up in a blind, sharing with the Mossy Oak crew. We all met in the dark, and shook hands and got in the blind together with our dogs.... 

Luke - a three-legged yellow hunted with Chief - a three-legged black! What a coincidence! Completely unplanned and neither myself or Lannie from Mossy Oak, knew the other guy was coming with his three legger.

If any of you know Lanny at Mossy Oak, is Chief still going?

Chris


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

> Never caught the SOB who shot him


 :evil: One of the few things I would consider killing someone over. :evil: 

Great pic Chris. That's a special hook-up and photo. :wink:


----------



## MaLabhuntr (Nov 26, 2006)

Not a Lab but he is black :lol: his name is Ben we call him a Labrahaar
Sorry for the pic camera phone


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

subroc said:


>



Hey Joe, 


Do I know that dawg???????


----------



## Labs Will-Do (Jan 31, 2007)

*(Yellow Dogs thought on this...) I THINK I'LL LET YOU HAVE THIS MARK LITTLE BROWN DOG !* (Brown Dogs thoughts....) * JUST GET ME OUT OF ARKANSAS & BACK TO THE SOUTH CAROLINA WOOD DUCKS! *


----------



## Uncle Bill (Jan 18, 2003)

This is Tank at 4 weeks











This is Tank's daddy, Bull. Like /Paul, it hurts to post his pics, so he lives in my avatar.

UB


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)




----------



## duckster (May 20, 2007)




----------



## crackerd (Feb 21, 2003)

British dog, American fish & chips-to-be (4 lb., 12 oz. worth)









American dog, Welsh rarebit-to-be (or something like that)









Canadian dog, Arctic Circle jerky-to-be









MG


----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## Bait (Jan 21, 2004)




----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

My favorite (other than the one in my avatar):
Me (on the right), Lee Vormbrock, & my Rocky after a pretty good Texas coastal goose hunt 2 years ago.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

My family  

Briezy










Jaxxy










Graham










Ticket



















Andy


----------



## Novemberwitch (Mar 7, 2006)

Hope this works. It is my first try at posting pics on RTF.

Dogs on Vacation this summer.

Bullpens Say It Ain't So Joe "Josie"









Bullpens Iron Horse "Lou" & "Josie"










They love the OBX!!!


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Margo Ellis said:


> Joe
> Is that second picture you posted Chilly Dawg?


Margo

That second pic is my dog Max.

I posted the second running pic because 2tall posted a running pic with some tongue and this is a pretty good one along the same lines.



dixidawg said:


> Hey Joe,
> 
> Do I know that dawg???????


Bob

Yup, That’s Mollie. I have a good series of pics from Sunday. I like this one.

subroc


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Some Golden Retrievers!


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

A couple of brown dogs with a couple of geese. Notice the moon in the background.










One useless hunting dog, but a fine house dog. My daughter’s dog that I kind of “got back when she went away to college and never took him back again. Every once in a while she gets the idea that she is going to take him but my wife aint letting him go anywhere. Dumb as a rock buy loveable as all get out (not the same dog as above)











And this aint a dog picture but it is such a good picture of a kids first fish that he caught a last weekend that I couldn't resist. Sometimes the size really doesn’t matter. Note the Corona hat.


----------



## BROWNDOGG (Nov 26, 2005)

Bodey




















Bria








________
Bmw f650


----------



## Anthony Petrozza (Jan 4, 2005)

My Buddy!!!


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Sorry, I started looking and couldn't choose.  

Here is some of ACE and Dixie. Pics of Dix are from the first day I got her to present.

And of course a few of my favorite hunting/fishin buddy ACEer.


This is the first pic I took on the day I picked her up in Holiday Island Arkansas. War Eagle's Down N Dirty Dixie.









I'm not bringing this duck wing back to you, I'm going to chew on it for awhile.









First time out to the training grounds with big brother. ACE always has his eye's to the sky.









Aren't I cute!!!!!!!!!!!!








Dixie's first hunt and retrieve.








Had to stop and play in the snow for the first time on our way to an HT in Nevada.








Dixie rarely has more than two feet on the ground.








ACE is not impressed with me at all.


----------



## dixidawg (Jan 5, 2003)

Layla..


----------



## RN (Feb 10, 2006)

Dead tired at the end of the day and muddy. Stikine River Delta, near Petersburg, AK


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

"Sinner" as a wee puppy











"Sinner" now


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Some pictures of The Springwaters Quick To Maxx -- from SWORTC FT in May


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)




----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

My daughter Lauryn running our young dog "Liza" in Started at KAHRC.


















After running JH at CBRCC Hunt Test.


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

Ahh- Great stuff- 

Cletis and his young one "Chief"


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Mike Bons; Love the pics. Can't get em started too soon. What a cutie!!


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

mjh345 said:


> Mike Bons; Love the pics. Can't get em started too soon. What a cutie!!


Hey Mike,can you get your daughter to handle my dog?I can't afford a pro but I need someone that's doing better than me at it.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

*Eric and fishing buddy*

Grandson Devon and his pal, Eric
















IMG]http://i131.photobucket.com/albums/p310/torgslabs/Copy2ofIMG_1360.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

2Blackdogs -- loved the pictures of old pro and student -- and Mike Bons great pics of your daughter -- she's got a real future as a handler


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

Thanks Duck Soup. They are all great photo's. The one that takes the cake for me is "luke and Emmy" from Dogtrainer4God ! The look on the little boy is "Priceless" !


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Its stuff like this thats going to get me fired. There are some amazing pictures on here. 2 standouts are 1) the "end of the day, worn out dog resting with his catch" and the little girl hugging the black dog, obviously after working/training. Can yall just wait until after work hours to add anymore? Hard to hide these big colorful photos :lol:


----------



## Captain Mike D (Jan 1, 2006)

Aren't the best but living in Fl causes tounges to be hanging in the summer!

Frick and Frack-








Puppy Cricket after a morning session of marks-









Snickers, gone but not forgotten-









Bailey's first pintail-









Jackson with a handful of birds









Crickets first title ribbon at 8 momths-


----------



## threemuch (Mar 24, 2006)

*Wow*

What a bunch of beautiful pics. Really nice stuff.

Here is my girl, Wind River's Lucy Loo

At work:









And Play:


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

________
Bmw v


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Tracker at Horicon Marsh


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

Thanks for the compliments mjh345, Illinois Bob, Ducksoup, and 2tall. The deal is who ever brings home the most ribbons, buys the ice cream. I am getting really fat from all this free ice cream. 
Mike


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

War Eagles Midnight Storm









________
DODGE SLINGSHOT SPECIFICATIONS


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

War Eagles Midnight Storm "Boomer"









________
Blowjob public


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

2Blackdogs! said:


> Thanks Duck Soup. They are all great photo's. The one that takes the cake for me is "luke and Emmy" from Dogtrainer4God ! The look on the little boy is "Priceless" !


 Thanks! See topic http://www.retrievertraining.net/forums/viewtopic.php?t=45005&highlight=kids+puppies for more pictures.


----------



## Debbie C (Jul 22, 2006)

Riley is 4 1/2 (black) and Pyper is 1 1/2.


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Grandpa and his dog "Penny".I still have his Browning and flyrod.


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2007)




----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

A Chessie for ya'll


----------



## CBRHunter (May 15, 2007)

Some more Chessies:

Pocket and Dozer


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Over 4000 "looks" at all these pictures.Pretty cool. Was that grouse hunted with a rifle,CBR?


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

Illinois Bob -- forgot to say I loved that picture of your Grandfather with his dog Penny -- hope you still get lots of use out of that Browning and that flyrod


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

ducksoup said:


> Illinois Bob -- forgot to say I loved that picture of your Grandfather with his dog Penny -- hope you still get lots of use out of that Browning and that flyrod


Thanks.He was a goog old guy. His Belgian Auto 5 and his model 12 are used on special occasions.I'm not very good with a flyrod.I have a cheap beater for that.I wish I knew Pennys' pedigree.Not that she was anything special but there weren't as many labs around(I am not sure of the date of that photo,late 50s or early 60s) and it would be fun to see where he got her from.Grandpa was the guy that got us all outdoors.I remember his last hunt.Pheasants near Pontiac,Il.My dad lectured us the whole way not to shoot if a bird was flushed near him.Let him get it.The only flush that day near my Grandpa was shot by my Dad.One of those instinct quick shot things.My Dad felt so bad about that.We gave him alot of sh#t about it too.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

My wedding...sept 2000









My Xmas present to my Grandparents who told me in '94 they had all the stuff they wanted, but current family photos (I was single then)









Same day as the above with my good old Champ 









A nice gift from an old artist friend, made from the above photo.









Bus...Fall '06 at 6 months old.









Fall 1997, me and Champ at the old NAHRA Invitational in NY State









"Shake it Yella, shake it!" Tackett, Yella and Luke in AR a few years ago.









Luke as a young dog in Saskatchewan....1999 or so









January 2002 - newborn Max with his best friend Bubba.... At nearly age 6, and Bubba gone for three years or so, Max still lists Bubba as a family member and speaks of him often.









A political message from many years ago... I'm glad that came and went!









Entitled "The Girls"....I THINK this is out of Keith Stroyan's family photo album, but am not positive.









I forget why I made this..... funny though.









One of the good guys...










A fun memory....1995 or so









Eckett and Drake just before getting crowned NFC a couple years ago.


----------



## labinitup (Jan 4, 2005)

Chris, is that Shayne takin' a dump with his shorts up?

More importantly, why'd you take his picture???

William W


----------



## canebrake (Oct 23, 2006)

Our "Duststorms" 
FC Taylorlab Downtown Dusty Brown x Canebrake Show Me The Money AX AXJ
Photo courtesy Bonnie Nance - puppies courtesy Team Downtown


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

You didn't say what kind of dog ............ Jack








and.........Curtis update


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Pasquatch,I'd climb a tree if I saw that little white dog(Curtis) somewhere in the woods.


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

Illinois Bob said:


> Pasquatch,I'd climb a tree if I saw that little white dog(Curtis) somewhere in the woods.


HaHa. .......... He is only 5 months old and is the coolest little dog


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

This is my Chocolate female. Southern Points Cut to the Chase








________
DRUG TESTS


----------



## CBRHunter (May 15, 2007)

> Was that grouse hunted with a rifle,CBR?


Yes it was. A rossi old a$$ rifle. We were actually just out for a walk with the dogs looking to spot and thought of bringing it along to test it out. Shoots straight and the dog was happy. So was my belly! The grouse up here sit tight and don't really flush...they kinda just pray that you walk right on by!!


----------



## yredell (Feb 18, 2007)

Cher is a GRHRCH Gator Point's Magnum Gentle Ben MH QAA daughter.

She is due to have puppies on September 22. Puppies are sired by GRHRCH UH Dakota's Cajun Roux MH.


----------



## George C. Tull (Aug 25, 2006)

Her ya go yredell.....Don't know why it didn't work for you. :? 



> Cher is a GRHRCH Gator Point's Magnum Gentle Ben MH QAA daughter.
> 
> She is due to have puppies on September 22. Puppies are sired by GRHRCH UH Dakota's Cajun Roux MH.


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Curtis is a cutie! Beware-they get dirtier as they get older:


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

Those are two grubby dogs  Gotta love em


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

OK, i'M BRINGING OUT THE HEAVY ARTILLERY- OLD DAWG!!!!

Old Dawgs is cool regards

Bubba


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

This was Super Sundance ran 7 derbies where he won 4 and one 2nd place
Real old artillery,
been gone longer than Bubba's old Dog has been alive
Gone but not forgotten regards----------


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

My high school huntin' buddies.Jake and Jessie.Jake hunted.Jessie just wagged her tail and ate.


----------



## Russ Baker (Mar 30, 2005)

*Mac*


















Mac, enjoying and evening of training


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

:shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: :shock: 

My DAD was rbaker!!!!!!!!!

He's a takin a dirt nap now!!!  

But,, kinda freaked me out cause that yellow in yours picture looks exactly like the dog I grew up with--- with my dad --rbaker!! :shock: 

Its late and I cant sleep!! Hope this aint some sort of sign!! :shock: 

He never did like it when i'd stay out to late!!!

Freaked out!!!

Gooser


----------



## Russ Baker (Mar 30, 2005)

*eye on you*

Gooser,

Be assured, somone is watching you.


rbaker


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

Thats it!!
Back to therapy 9:00 A.M. tomorrow!! :shock: 

Gooser


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

I'm slowly building my internet skills. I've finally taken the time to learn how topost a picture. Here's Muddy.


Muddy is my current hunting dog. I came home from work one night, worked 2nd shift, and found this small crate sitting in the living room. Inside was Muddy. He's a Tiger McBunn son out of an MH bitch. I have lots of fun with him. Maybe, someday we will play one of the games with him.

Tom


----------



## Downtown (Jan 25, 2004)

A couple of pictures of Dusty

http://www.downtowndustybrown.com/MeetDusty.html


----------



## Kirsty Gray (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi All,

Some great pics in this thread!

This is my Lab bitch "Winta"...


----------



## bruce (May 18, 2004)

ooops


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

One more ..........Lou @ 9 months


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

pretty good shot especially for 1/4 second shutter speed


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

Thank You; it was getting dark. 

Lou's father Ruben


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

Here is the Latest released Hallmark card I have found of my boy-can be found at WalMarts only...


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

War Eagles Midnight Storm "Boomer"









________
Pissing Panties


----------



## Blklab (Aug 1, 2003)

[/img]


----------



## MNretriever (Dec 16, 2006)

Sage 










Sage and Jason










Gypsy


----------



## Tha Dick (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## DL (Jan 13, 2003)

Scott C.,

I hope you don't mind me asking, but is the dog in the photo returning with a bird or being sent with one in its mouth. That is an awesome picture.


----------



## kb27_99 (Sep 28, 2006)

Here are our Girls. Kallie (chocolate) is 7 months and Izzy is 1 year.


----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

MNretriever,

Gypsy sure is a really great looking dog. 

Assuming it is a she, what is her pedigree?


----------



## Chris Anders (Jan 12, 2005)

Here's a few from the past year.


----------



## Mike Drew (Aug 7, 2007)

Hello. This is Tucker at 9 weeks now 10 weeks.


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

*Katie*









Katie as a baby








Katie all grown up


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

I am enjoying all these posts.

Lots of great images of lots of great dogs!!

Thanks for posting.


----------



## Travis R. Bullock (May 11, 2005)

Chris Anders,

Amazing pics, what camera equipment are you using?

Take Care,

Travis R. Bullock


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)




----------



## 3 black dogs (Jan 31, 2005)

This is our young male Ben at 3 months[/img]


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Another use for your retriever. Skijoring. A lab teamed up with a malamute is like adding a brain to a motor.This is Tracker and Tundra.We had alot of fun doing this.The dogs were just as excited when you pulled out the skis and harnesses as your dog gets when he see you grabbing the shotgun to go hunting.


----------



## Chris Anders (Jan 12, 2005)

Travis, Thanks for the compliments!

For most of my dog shots I use a Canon Dig. Rebel XTI with a Canon 100-400 IS L lens for most of them. The others are taken with a Canon 17-40 f4L.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Bob, thanks for the snow pictures!!! Here I sit with 96* and 85% humidity at 10.00 on a Saturday morniing and cant even stand to go outside. Your photos brought a smile to my face remembering when we took our then 6 month old boy up to the NC mountains for thanksgiving. They had an unexpected snowfall, and we all got to go sledding. My pup got into it right away and hauled the sled back up the hills for everyone, empty, and occasionally with my 8 & 9 year old nieces riding. 

May be considering a move in the near future, regards
Carol


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

More snow


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Upstate Where :?: :?: :?: 

I love it, gonna find some snow somewhere this year regardless!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)




----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

The img in the brackets are case sensitive.


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

Thanks.I thought so ,i edited my post several times because I tried to do them in both upper and lower case and couldnt get it to work.Does both of the img need to be in lower case or just the one and the begining or one at end.Thanks for the help.


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

Here are the boys.










Chocolate at left Aces High III son

Yellow FC-AFC Black Water Rudy x AFC Abe's Magic Maggie (deceased colon cancer)

Black FC-AFC Tiger McBunn x NFC-AFC Cashman's Fat Lady Zingin

Chocolate at right FC Elwood x Lean Mac daughter


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

nice looking dogs.I really like the 2 on the right but bet they are all really great.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Richard, the black dog, 3rd from left, has the same "extra crease" in the ears that my dog has. I have noticed in these pictures a few other dogs that have the same trait but otherwise look spectacular. Is this just a fluke conformation flaw, or a trait that runs in certain lines? Just curious, I like my dogs ears just fine but wonder about it.


----------



## YardleyLabs (Dec 22, 2006)

fowl hunter said:


> Thanks.I thought so ,i edited my post several times because I tried to do them in both upper and lower case and couldnt get it to work.Does both of the img need to be in lower case or just the one and the begining or one at end.Thanks for the help.


Both img tags need to be in lower case and there can't be any spaces between the img tag and the URL where the photos are located. If you are certain that everything is coded correctly but your images still do not show up, it is possible that you have checked the box that says "Disable BBCode in this post." The following is a valid img reference that will not show up because the BBCode box is checked on my computer to allow me to post code:


----------



## Richard Halstead (Apr 20, 2005)

We were told that extra calcium is draw from the ear cartilage during teething. We tried taping a cork to his ear to correct the problem as well as supplementing with calcium all to no avail.

The black and Choc are both QAA and the black won 2 derbies and 2nd put him on the derby list.


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

2tall said:


> Upstate Where :?: :?: :?:
> 
> I love it, gonna find some snow somewhere this year regardless!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


NY


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

2tall said:


> Bob, thanks for the snow pictures!!! Here I sit with 96* and 85% humidity at 10.00 on a Saturday morniing and cant even stand to go outside.


I don't know how everybody down south does it.We don't really have it that bad and it's been driving me crazy.C'mon Fall! At least we don't have to check the pond for alligators too when we go to cool off.
















Trying to blend in with his new camo vest(He's in the middle of the photo)








Alot of work for a puppy just to pee.


----------



## Peake (Jan 3, 2003)

"Drake" Waits & Watches the Keystone Sky for More Honkers!










An old RTF Header Fav "Brock"! (Sire of Above)









________
Ford mustang fr500


----------



## SCOTT C. (Oct 20, 2004)

DL said:


> Scott C.,
> 
> I hope you don't mind me asking, but is the dog in the photo returning with a bird or being sent with one in its mouth. That is an awesome picture.


DL, 
He is returning from a blind at a seasoned test at Central Fl. HRC.
Thanks for asking.
Scott









________
2005 Lexus Cup History


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Both are of SHR "Coach"

Also, although not a picture, I thought this video of one of Coach's pups was sorta cool!
http://s138.photobucket.com/albums/q268/dogtrainer4God/?action=view&current=lakaiandsydinpool015.flv


----------



## DEDEYE (Oct 27, 2005)




----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Some new ones


----------



## Kirsty Gray (Jan 21, 2007)

Hi All,

Here's a couple of my 9mo FCR from the weekend...


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)




----------



## yukonriverriley (Aug 15, 2007)

This is Riley (Cuda's Blue Ryder x Sassy Senorita of Riverwood by High Tech CEO). She's 9 months old now.

Her amazing water entry...









Somehow she managed to swipe a pillow...









Waiting to be released...









Lauren

[/img]


----------



## Gina (Mar 9, 2005)




----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

Blaze's Firewater Chaser On Deck..aka 'Hitch'.....looking like only a chessie can look!


----------



## 2Blackdogs! (Apr 6, 2006)

CHIEF!


----------



## James A. (Mar 28, 2005)




----------



## Granddaddy (Mar 5, 2005)

Then & now.......at a recent HT where several of the pups & dam got back together.


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

SHR Coach








HR Emmy








SHR Tory
















Gone but not forgotten........
SHR Winnie
















SHR Lilly
































HR Rusty


----------



## LuvMyLab (Dec 4, 2006)

Taking a break









Our first hunt test this past weekend


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

A few I took this week in Northern Ontario.


----------



## Backcast (Jun 1, 2006)

My Conal. With permission of Karen Hocker photography


----------



## Kent S (Nov 27, 2006)

Help me. How do you add a picture?[/img]


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

Download it on photobucket.


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2003)

Blue


----------



## torrey (May 15, 2008)

BUMP -

Good thread for newbies to see some cool pictures...plus it's been almost a year and a half since there were new pictures posted here.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Atkinson... wtf... you seriously did not post that picture. I can't believe i missed that. Sooooo wrong!

For whoever asked, i was not going potty, i was squatting next to the macho choco dawg, and looking very stylish if i do say so myself. That had to be 6 or so years ago if i remember correctly. Tina Brunjes ran my dog cuz i was judging.

SM


----------



## Mike W. (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

Note that the Black dog is entering the water way sooner than the Golden.


----------



## BlackDog1337 (Jan 22, 2009)

Started as this 









Now looks like


----------



## Pasquatch (Jun 1, 2004)

Trudy


----------



## Illinois Bob (Feb 3, 2007)

New one. (Number 668)


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

finally some geese


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)

I like my ASH Chessie and one of her pups.


----------



## HeavenSent (Dec 16, 2008)

Midge today...


----------



## BlackDog1337 (Jan 22, 2009)

Tha Dick said:


>


I really like that one made me lol


----------



## Greg E (Jan 2, 2008)

Gator


----------



## i_willie12 (Apr 11, 2008)

Dang it I cant see most of these!!!!!!!! STUPID WORK COMPUTER


----------



## cotts135 (Aug 5, 2008)

Here is my older Yellow Lab. Didn't work out so much for the hunting but is a wonderful house dog










My 6 month old black lab. So far so good hope to maybe get her senior this year.


----------



## Ken Archer (Aug 11, 2003)

Here is Missy bring home the bacon....errr should I say the brisket. Eric Duplantis submitted this picture of one of the pups I raised to a grocery store photo contest. It was good enough for 1st Place, $1,000 and a year's supply of dog food.


----------



## Sissi (Dec 27, 2007)

Some Curls for a change. The liver one is my girl from the avatar Lucky Curl´s Aphrodite and the black one Lucky Curl´s Beatrix. Both have hunting titles from Germany.


----------



## Doug Moore (Nov 8, 2006)

Ace Daisy & Joker


----------



## runnindawgz (Oct 3, 2007)

"Spice" @ 4 mos... photo by Chip Laughton Days A Field Photography
Now: SH, NA, Derby 3rd & RJ, and today completed her 1st CD leg.









"Guinness" 3 years ago... photo by Chip Laughton Days a Field Photography...
Getting old is never easy - this guy has always defined perserverance for me


----------



## Sean H (Feb 13, 2008)




----------



## david gibson (Nov 5, 2008)

wow...took me a loooong time to get through this thread - some great stuff!!!


----------



## MC Boulais (Feb 22, 2005)

Some random pics of dogs doing there thing


----------



## doubledown (Dec 28, 2008)

The first pic is of my old boy Coal who passed away last october 08 from cancer. He was a perfect example of why dog's are a man's best friend. That's my wife Haley with him at Edisto Beach SC. Boy do we miss him.
The others are of my new boy Cash. We're picking him up Feb 14th from Jeff at Yardley Labs. We can't wait.


----------



## Brad n Drake (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## dixiedog (Jun 18, 2007)

MC Boulais said:


> Some random pics of dogs doing there thing


While they are all good pictures, the second one you posted is FANTASTIC!


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Art Geddes (Aug 30, 2003)

This is Cubbie, 17 mos old. Buddy's Piper Cub. (FC Knicks Buddy Boy x Galloway's Persistent Piper MH, QAA) bred by Gary Galloway, Sire owned by Chris and Martha McCool.

Art


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

Pekisko's Silent Witness (14 months)


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

Wow MC, that shot of the pheasent going up between the corn rows is one of the best hunting pics i've ever seen.


----------



## Donald Hatfield (Mar 22, 2005)

Heres mine in Ar


----------



## MC Boulais (Feb 22, 2005)

Another airborn dog if you look close


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

Now I see why they make yella dogs!


----------



## laker (Sep 12, 2008)

MC Boulais said:


> Another airborn dog if you look close


Man your quick on the trigger with that camera. 
What camera do you use?


----------



## Alan Sandifer (Oct 17, 2007)




----------



## frogs97 (Sep 10, 2007)

I can't believe I just looked through all 21 pages of this here at work. Ummm ... any more?


----------



## Juli H (Aug 27, 2007)

my girl, Kiska....gone, but not forgotten


----------



## MC Boulais (Feb 22, 2005)

some random shots


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Excellent photos, Mike!


----------



## CPatt44 (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is the newest addition to our family.

The Brown Dog Annie. Here at 11 weeks. Chessie.


----------



## CPatt44 (Jan 29, 2009)

Here is my last hunting buddy. Leahy. He is sorely missed.


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

HERE'S A PICTURE OF ONE OF OUR PUPS THAT WE BRED, FIREHOUSELABS SWEET SMOKY HAZE "HAZE". HE WENT TO THE SWEET FAMILY IN MISSOURI. HE IS PICTURED HERE AT 5 WKS OF AGE WITH A 6" LONG PUPPY BUMPER IN HIS MOUTH, FOR A SIZE REFERENCE. HE WALKED AROUND WITH IT IN HIS MOUTH FOR ALMOST A HALF AN HOUR STRAIGHT BEFORE ONE OF HIS SISTER'S GOT IT AWAY FROM HIM.


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

Here is my CLM "Mountie" at 10 months


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Wow! Mountie has an unusual marking doesn't he! Kinda looks like a ? mark.


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

No, I think that it is just the way he was sitting.


----------



## ErinsEdge (Feb 14, 2003)

This is Rider who is trying very hard to fill his Uncle's shoes 









Rizzo, my Open dog I lost last spring at 4.


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Bodey











Random shots


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

New Spice picture!


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Pretty pic, carrie!


----------



## torg (Feb 21, 2005)

Torg's Fire N Hail "Hailey" playing with a 7 week old pup.


----------



## Leddyman (Nov 27, 2007)

Better late than never.

The first one. Harley has been gone seven years now. I still miss him.


















Zeke...... also gone in april of 07


















The new man Scooter 9 months old now. Smartest dog I've ever seen.


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

My pups










Marlin at the Ballard WMA in 2007










Skimmer in the last weeks snow










Warning in 2007 snow

John


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Man how old is Marlin now??

FOM


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

FOM said:


> Man how old is Marlin now??
> 
> FOM



He will be 8 in March. It's amazing how fast time goes by.

JB


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

meleagris said:


> He will be 8 in March. It's amazing how fast time goes by.
> 
> JB


Yeah tell me about it - can you believe Flash is 10?  Still going strong, only lost a little bit of his step....

BTW that's him in my avatar begging for more food, looking sad!

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

I miss my buddy Flash. that weekend running him and Marlin in eastern CO was one of most fun/memorable hunt tests ever. Please rub him on the head and give him a little extra food for me!

Here's Marlin this year at Ballard


----------



## fred (Aug 12, 2007)




----------



## fred (Aug 12, 2007)

The reverse heel


----------



## Mike Tome (Jul 22, 2004)

*MHR WR Pondview's Bar None "Bar"*

My first lab.... still miss him....










*MHR WR Northstar's Deuce of Diamonds "Deuce"

*Making his own legend now


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Porjay's Vida Blue Streak & Maplecreek's Skyemark Dagny


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Blue


----------



## Goldenboy (Jun 16, 2004)

Head's Up Saanich Hannah


----------



## twoduckdogs (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Bump....some good old pics!


----------



## kimball (Jan 25, 2015)

Gus at 6 1/2 months


----------



## blaze (Oct 6, 2015)

The why are you not throwing me a bumper look.


----------



## N&N Waterfowl (Dec 1, 2014)

My Holland pup...Opie at around 6.5 months old!!


----------



## birddogn_tc (Apr 24, 2015)

here's my pup about a month ago at 3.5 months old. Sporting his "Hillman lead"


----------



## hawker (Jul 3, 2012)

Here is my boy Wick


----------



## show0032 (Oct 16, 2015)

*Lashes*








An oldie but goodie.


----------



## weathered (Mar 17, 2011)

Just a favorite of my boy Creek.


----------



## barbless (Aug 9, 2015)

The old dog Cache with a long days work South Dakota. Too sleepy for a good photo.


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

test


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

SHR BAYDOG'S CAROLINA THE WOLVERINE JHR WDX , American Water Spaniel.


----------



## martyhanson23 (Feb 12, 2015)

Remington Deuce Hanson


----------



## bcoleman73 (Feb 8, 2013)




----------



## Dave Farrar (Mar 16, 2012)

*The rule book mentions style..*


----------



## Tim Culligan (Nov 21, 2007)




----------



## Phil_MI (Nov 22, 2014)

My Yellow Dog Ditto


----------



## klundin2000 (Nov 30, 2015)




----------



## chesaka (Dec 13, 2007)

The Three Amigos


----------

